# Hello!



## mishmash (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Nice to meet you all!  

I'm a MAC e/s addict.  I love the FOTDS and can't wait to start contributing!

Megan


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 9, 2005)

Welcome Megan!! I hope you enjoy Specktra as much as we do!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Megan welcome to specktra, I'm looking forward to your FOTD's!!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## jamiemeng (May 6, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!







Can't wait to see you in the FOTD forum!!


----------

